# Wasn't sure where to put this - please could sign



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

The international community is asking for your help in passing legislation to ban the creation, possession and sale/distribution of crush videos in the United States. Crush videos are sexual fetish videos which depict women crushing small animals such as puppies, kittens, mice and rabbits to death with their bare feet or high heeled shoes. In these videos, it is also not uncommon for the animals to be burnt alive, cut with pruning sheers, nailed to the floor, skinned, beaten, stabbed, among any number of possible horrific tortures.

While the acts perpetrated in the videos violate animal cruelty laws in all 50 U.S. states, the 1999 cruelty depiction law, which was created to protect them no longer exists. It was initially enacted because it was difficult to prosecute those who participate in creating crush video, yet did not appear on camera. With the United States Supreme Courts decision to void the 1999 law against the depiction of animal cruelty, crush producers are no longer afraid to publicly sell their videos and crush is once again becoming increasingly popular.

The law was recently dismantled by the Supreme Court, as it was deemed to be too broad and would adversely affect free speech in America. The laws initial conception was enacted to stop the production of videos such as the ones generated by the crush industry, which we do not see as free speech.
The 1999 law was successful in driving crush video underground, however, since the laws dismantling, there has been a new resurgence of crush video all over the internet, not only in America. United States based web servers are now gaining profit by hosting those who are selling and housing crush video on their websites.

We urge you to pass legislation that will prevent anyone in the United States from gaining profit from this horrifying practice. More and more crush video and/or snuff films are reappearing on the internet, globally. Please co-sponsor and pass Bill H.R. 5566 (Prevention of Interstate Commerce in Animal Crush Videos Act of 2010) to help make the Interstate sale of animal crush videos illegal in the United States again.

We also ask that you add wording to this bill that will make it completely illegal to create or possess these videos or to generate websites that house them for viewing. Since the United States Congress has seen fit to vote in vast majority for this bill being considered by the Senate, we ask you to make the necessary changes to HR 5566, ensuring the rights of "free speech" and place it on the presidents desk for his signature.

Studies have shown that those who commit violent acts against animals are just as prone to commit said acts against human beings. We ask for stiff penalties against anyone generating, selling or possessing crush video and understand that the bill will most likely have to be altered to accommodate stipulations regarding the exclusion of prosecution under religious, political, scientific, educational, journalistic, artistic and historical value before the Senate will vote on it. We ask that you take a strong stance in support of our request not only to make it easier for United States authorities to prosecute the creators/distributors of these videos, but to make the internet and our mutual communities a safer place for our children.

Thank you.

International Petition: Ban Crush Videos in America - Sign the Petition


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg I dont know what to say, just when I think this world cant get any more evil I read or see something that disproves that, I will sign straight away but I doubt it will stop the vermin who do these things.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Omg I dont know what to say, just when I think this world cant get any more evil I read or see something that disproves that, I will sign straight away but I doubt it will stop the vermin who do these things.


Thank you TDM for reading and taking the time to sign it  i doubt it will really but it's worth a try


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Signed........................


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Signed it too! There seems to be a different petition though on the stopcrush.org website to have the bill passed in american congress so I've added that link too. What we really need is fr some one to make sure that the people who are caught doing this are made to really suffer just like they do to the animals  :incazzatto:

H.R.5337: Animal Torture Prevention Act of 2010 - U.S. Congress - OpenCongress


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Signed it too! There seems to be a different petition though on the stopcrush.org website to have the bill passed in american congress so I've added that link too. What we really need is fr some one to make sure that the people who are caught doing this are made to really suffer just like they do to the animals  :incazzatto:
> 
> H.R.5337: Animal Torture Prevention Act of 2010 - U.S. Congress - OpenCongress


thank you x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Signed hope it helps


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

There are some very sick people in this world  Signed


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

signed it as soon as i seen it it is sick and needs to be stopped animals deserve love and respect how can anybody get off doing this to a helpless animal some people are just sick and how this can be allowed is beyond me i will pass the word and get as mny signatures as i can


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Signed it-there are really some sickos out there!


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

signed babes

Cant believe this is still going on.


----------

